# USS Virgil - lit Nebula-Class



## frostrubin (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello guys after reading this board for awhile, I decided to show some of my lit models.
Here is one of my latest:
U.S.S. VIRGIL - Nebula Class in 1:1400
I used the fantastic DLM Conversion kit for the AMT Ente-D (Thx Don - I made it glow!)
And I made some little changes:
The Impuls engine on the saucer (to match more the CGI version)
A Scratched and open hangar
bridge modifications and I put the Observation lounge to front instead of looking backwards (it was directly facing the Pod - there is nothing to observe  )
 Nebula-Class pic 1
 Nebula-Class pic 2
 Nebula-Class pic 3
 Nebula-Class pic 4
 Nebula-Class pic 5
 Nebula-Class pic 6
 Nebula-Class pic 7
 Nebula-Class pic 8
 Nebula-Class pic 9
 Nebula-Class pic 10
 Nebula-Class pic 11
 Nebula-Class pic 12
 Nebula-Class pic 13
 Nebula-Class pic 14
 Nebula-Class pic 15
 Nebula-Class pic 16
 Nebula-Class pic 17
 Nebula-Class pic 18
 Nebula-Class pic 19
 Nebula-Class pic 20
 Nebula-Class pic 21

...and please excuse my bad english


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That's pretty dang amazing...


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

:thumbsup: she's a beauty !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I love the little Runabouts! Great job!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

WOW, that's the best dang Nebula class I've seen! Great work!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Your English is nothing to worry about.
It's better than some of my fellow countrymen when they write and i am English 

Beautiful build, clean and sharp finish, excellent lighting work :thumbsup: 

Top notch stuff and welcome to Hobbytalk :wave: 

Go easy


----------



## Treadwell (Aug 22, 2002)

Very impressive!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Fantastic job, very well done.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

An astonishing job!
This was always one of my favourite designs, and you have more than done it justice!

Rich


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The devil with your English! Your work is FANTASTIC! THAT's all that matters!

I love the detailing in the shuttle bay and the shadows of the people and hints of interiors here and there.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

frostrubin said:


> I used the fantastic DLM Conversion kit for the AMT Ente-D (Thx Don - I made it glow!)


That looks sooo cool. When I first started casting the conversion kit I did not have the little Photon Emitter cast clear red to glow. So on my build up it was not "energised". Mine is marked as the USS Endeavour. The Hangar Bay I placed in it was one from Federation Models.

Very clever modifications and looks canon to boot...
Danke sein Frostrubin... Das ist gut modelbau kunst werk!
DLM
The Original RESIN ILLUMINATI


----------



## frostrubin (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank you all for the compliments!


> When I first started casting the conversion kit I did not have the little Photon Emitter cast clear red to glow. So on my build up it was not "energised". Mine is marked as the USS Endeavour. The Hangar Bay I placed in it was one from Federation Models.


 She´s the one shown on your site - right? Never the less she looks so great. This 1 or 2 pictures give me the spark of "me too"-feeling. And so I build this one up. Btw I think there is no model that can´t light up - it´s only a matter of how difficult it gets...


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

LOL!
The fanaticle 1/2500 cult don't know what they are missing.


----------

